# Refugees in Australia



## AdamG

Dear potential volunteer,

My name is Adam and I'm a freelance journalist. I am seeking people who have immigrated to Australia as a refugee, so I can write a story about your experiences. If you are interested, or know someone who might be interested, please feel free to contact me on here or email at [email protected] (dot) net (dot) au. Thanks very much guys!

Adam


----------

